# 67A750 LED DLP setup



## Dalman (Dec 10, 2008)

I plan on hanging my 67" DLP with DLP-2 brackets. Here is an image of what I am wanting to do.

 



I am connected to Roadrunner HD cable box Motorola DCH3200 via HDMI


I watched a few channels non HD and HD, and tweaked the color settings to look very good.
( I will calibrate after all is setup )

while watching The Golf Channel HD, I find the majority of image is very sharp, but, at times I can 
see what looks like pixelation(sp?) around the focused person. I can see the same thing around the
logo text.

are there some settings to eliminate this? I tried many of them.

while watching Animal Planet HD all looked very good and sharp.

watched Kung Fu Panda on normal DVD player and all looked very good and sharp.
(can't wait to get a Blue Ray player)

there are 6 different screen size settings, but, no auto. I kept going back to this setting to get the 
correct one.
'Wide Fit' setting in some cases seemed to make the image less sharp.
'Just Scan' setting - manual says use this for HDMI hookup to see full image without any
cutoff. But, I still got the cutoff edges as you see in the below image of Animal Planet HD.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Here are some pretty common settings that I use that most people owning this set are having good luck with. Of course Contrast, Brightness and Color you can set with something like DVE or AVIA for your particular set.

You might compare some of these settings with yours and see if any make a difference.

I use #2 with very minor tweaking differences.

*1) Picture mode:	Standard*
*Usage: Cable/HD - Provides extra "pop", and 3D-ish look but clearly over saturated.*Contrast	97
Brightness	48
Sharp	0
Color	49
Tint	46/54

*Detailed Settings* 
Black Adj	off
Dyn Contrast	Low 
LED Control	Auto 
Gamma	0
White Bal	-4
Flesh Tone	-3
Edge Ehancement	off
xvYCC	off

*Picture Options	*
Color Tone	Normal
Size	Just Scan
Digital NR	Auto
DNIe	Off
HDMI Black Lvl	Normal 
Film Mode	Auto
Blue Only Mode	off
Color Gamut	sRGB​*2) Picture mode:	Movie*
*Usage: Movies, Blu Ray playback. Generally, the most accurate mode*Contrast	100
Brightness	47
Sharp 0
Color 49
Tint 50/50

*Detailed Settings* 
Black Adj	off
Dyn Contrast	off
LED Control	Medium
Gamma -3
White Bal	0
Flesh Tone	0
Edge Ehancement	off
xvYCC off

*Picture Options	*
Color Tone	Warm 2
Size Just Scan
Digital NR	Auto
DNIe off
HDMI Black Lvl	Normal 
Film Mode	Auto
Blue Only Mode	off
Color Gamut	sRGB​*
*


----------



## Dalman (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank you I'll try them out.

Do you know if each source keeps it own settings?

I like that I can rename each source..
Av1 to DVD
HDMI1 to Cable


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes... I believe it does.


----------



## Dalman (Dec 10, 2008)

compared your setting with mine, and I was fairly close.
your suggested changes seemed to bring the tones down (Movie mode) 
and the high contrast brings things out.

watching Spiderman 

mine
Picture mode: Movie - Standard
Contrast 100 - 90
Brightness 47 - 55
Sharp 0 - 40
Color 49 - 50
Tint 50/50 - same

Detailed Settings
Black Adj off - same
Dyn Contrast off - same
LED Control Medium - same
Gamma -3 - ( -2)
White Bal 0 - same
Flesh Tone 0 - same
Edge Ehancement off - same
xvYCC off - same

Picture Options
Color Tone Warm 2 - same
Size Just Scan - not available I think due to no HDMI on DVD player
Digital NR Auto - same
DNIe off - same
HDMI Black Lvl Normal - same
Film Mode Auto - same
Blue Only Mode off - same
Color Gamut sRGB - same


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Have you tried turning your Sharpness to 0 to eliminate the problem.


----------



## Dalman (Dec 10, 2008)

yes. I changed my settings to your #1 and #2
and checked that each source holds it's own settings to be true.

After I changed it, I still could see the pixelation so I started looking through
my HD cable box settings.

I found I was not watching the HD channels. There is a menu that list all HD channels, and once I changed it, I seen how good this TV looks.

Golf Channel, Animal Planet, Football. wow... very sharp.

Thank you for the settings.

I think I am going to purchase the standard Calman software for calibration after all is setup.

I still have my old Philips 62" that I am hoping to get the colors back in with the software as well, and sell for couple hundred bucks. 


I noticed on the cable box it has 1080i showing.

Why is this not 1080p?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

HD from the cable company is going to be 1080i most likely, so that would be correct for your cable box. Probably the only thing you'll get 1080p from will be Blu-ray.

If you calibrate yours, let us know what your settings end up being.


----------



## Dalman (Dec 10, 2008)

I will do that..

I went out and purchased a Samsung 1500BD player and a BD disc, but, I can't get the thing to show video.

I connected via HDMI1 and also tried HDMI2 connections on back of TV.

The anynet+ automatically shows the player on the TV source opyions, but, when I try to select it, it shows no signal.

My cable box shows fine via HDMI.
I tried to switch connections and also connected BD player alone.
still get the Source to show the player, but, it gives a no signal.

any help will be appreciated.

first time hookup , so I hope I am just missing something.

Update: " I changed HDMI cable and it now works"


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yup... bad HDMI cable will do it every time. Glad you figured it out.


----------



## Dalman (Dec 10, 2008)

I hooked up my laptop today and viewed slide show of lot's pictures. They were very sharp and looked great. I was disappointed my laptop did not have HDMI hookup though.

I also tested the USB hookup with a memory card from digital camera. It worked great, and this is another nice feature the TV has.


How good are your SD channels images?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

They look pretty good for satellite. We have been pleased, but of course we always welcome HD channels.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I tried setting up my 67A750 LED DLP for Movie mode using the settings in post #2. I changed all the settings except Film Mode. 

Under Picture Options:

Color Tone Warm 2
Size Just Scan
Digital NR Auto
DNIe off
HDMI Black Lvl Normal 
*Film Mode Auto* 
Blue Only Mode off
Color Gamut sRGB


*Film Mode Auto* Mine is at Film Mode Off, is greyed out and can't be selected. I tried with the DVD player on and off and with a disc loaded and not loaded. I can't get it to be active. My DVD player is connected through HDMI. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dalman (Dec 10, 2008)

manual says available for HDMI (1080i ), so I guess it would not be available for 
Blu-ray players /discs ( 1080p ).

My 
HDMI Black Lvl
is greyed out but is set to Normal while watching cable.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I'm upconverting to 1080p so that would explain why it's greyed out.


----------



## nathometheatre (Feb 17, 2009)

Yep! These settings you recommended made a big difference! Thank you Sonnie!


----------

